# Garden hose?



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Looking to buy 2 garden hoses. My 100 footer that came with the house has a pinhole leak sprays like old faithful. The hose in my backyard has held up but is only 50 feet. Looking for 2 100 footers, any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Check out this thread https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1065


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> Check out this thread https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1065


Thank you. Will start using search feature.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I have the 2 x 50 foot version of this:

https://www.amazon.com/Gilmour-Commercial-Hose-inch-841001-1002/dp/B000KL12RE?ref_=w_bl_hsx_s_lg_web_2592605011

Has been rock solid but I will warn moving it around is like wrestling a python. For my longer hoses I have switched to the zero-g's. I am fairly certain they wont be as durable as the above, but they haven't failed me yet and are SO much easier to handle.

https://www.amazon.com/zero-G-Lightweight-Flexible-Durable-Kink-Free/dp/B01GHSBKOS/ref=sr_1_4?s=lawn-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1538015439&sr=1-4&keywords=zero+g+hose+100+ft&dpID=51NnFdSMVSL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------

